# i love my blackberry bold!



## tellville (Apr 11, 2009)

I am writing this post on my new awesome blackberry bold(I have had it for a week). I love this thing. It was a tough choice between this or an ipone but I am very happy with the blackberry! The clincher for me was the real keyboard and mouse (the blackberry bold mouse is amazing). I already have all my media needs on my macbook and a blackberry functions much better as a communication device than an iphone does. Anyway, I love it and wanted to share that with you all!


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm about one paycheck from acquiring one my self. (after I get my new bike shoes out of lay away).


----------



## Herald (Apr 11, 2009)

I hate to pour cold water on your Bold, but I have absolutely zero problems with my iPhone for messaging. I can fly on the electronic QWERTY keyboard as fast as I did with my Blackberry Curve. Texting is fine too. I can't wait for the iPhone 3.0 software this summer. MMS and cut and paste will be added. Woo Hoo!


----------



## tellville (Apr 11, 2009)

Herald said:


> I hate to pour cold water on your Bold, but I have absolutely zero problems with my iPhone for messaging. I can fly on the electronic QWERTY keyboard as fast as I did with my Blackberry Curve. Texting is fine too. I can't wait for the iPhone 3.0 software this summer. MMS and cut and paste will be added. Woo Hoo!



I used the iPhone QWERTY keyboard as well. I didn't like it as much. Yes, I could type at the same speed, etc. But I don't like using a touch screen to type. I also like using the mouse over just pressing the screen. This is purely a personal preference. 

Also, email is currently better on a Blackberry. Instantaneous updates as opposed to every 15 minutes like the iPhone. I am sure Apple will address this, but it was something I considered. 

Also, my Blackberry seems much more durable than an iPhone. I am kind of rough with my phones and to be honest I am a little neverous that I would wreck an iPhone. Not that a Blackberry is invincible but it definitley seems and feels more sturdy. 

Finally, I do not need all the apps or media capabilites that an iPhone has. I already have my laptop with me. And I need my iPod still because it is filled to brim with lectures (and some music). So I wouldn't have used my iPhone for mp3's. 

Oh, and the Blackberry data plans and phone were much much cheaper  

The iPhone isn't bad and in actuality is probably better (or will shortly be better) than a Blackberry. But for my needs and superficial preferences the Blackberry wins out 

P.S.
Being able to record movies with my Blackberry is a plus over the iPhone as well. My old phone had this feature and I used it all the time. Currently the iPhone doesn't have this capability.


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 11, 2009)

How is the twitter?


----------



## tellville (Apr 11, 2009)

In Canada Twitter is only worthwhile if you are with Bell. Rogers (which is who I am with) doesn't have a deal with Twitter. Besides that though Rogers is superior to Bell in every way. 

Anyway, Facebook is used more like Twitter in Canada (probably because Twitter has been stupid and not made themselves available with the bigger and better cell phone chains).


----------

